# Scape Fu podcasts



## George Farmer (13 Sep 2010)

Very cool.

Check it out - http://www.scapefu.com/


----------



## Garuf (13 Sep 2010)

Was on it earlier, do they have an actual itunes feed?


----------



## plantbrain (17 Sep 2010)

Ask Art to go get George Farmer

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2010)

Check out the latest episode - no. 5.

http://www.scapefu.com/


----------



## Arana (10 Nov 2010)

Very cool  8) you can listen to my podcasts on http://www.stompradio.com but there is no aquascaping just lots of Jazz   although i did play a track by a band called Tropical Fish  

Cheers George i shall enjoy listening to these


----------



## Garuf (10 Nov 2010)

The girlfriends dad has a jazz record by some guy called "neon tetra". 
Not listened to the newest scape fu but the one for ADG's vibe left me cold, I don't care about their marketing I care about there scapes and they didn't touch on it at all.


----------



## Arana (10 Nov 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The girlfriends dad has a jazz record by some guy called "neon tetra".
> Not listened to the newest scape fu but the one for ADG's vibe left me cold, I don't care about their marketing I care about there scapes and they didn't touch on it at all.



Ha! Neon Tetra! I will have to check iTunes for that 8)


----------



## Scapefu (20 Nov 2010)

Hi all and thanks for posting this George!

We are on iTunes so please check it out there.  Also appreciate any feedback.

We really do try to focus on all areas of the planted aquarium hobby.  Our first interviews with ADG were to get an understanding of a company that has really helped the hobby in the US. Both owners are very involved and supportive of all aspects of planted aquarium.  My subsequent interview with Jeff Senske focused more in his experiences with ADA and his thoughts as an aquascaper.  

We're planning more interviews with aquascapers and others so stay tuned. I would really appreciate it if you would recommend a topic or person for an interview.


----------



## Garuf (20 Nov 2010)

Tom Barr. Anyone of the scientists from Tropica, Ceg (a member on here) and karen randall. I think they'd all give good interviews, especially Barr and Ceg who are the driving force of science over cod-science in the hobby.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Nov 2010)

I think Garuf should be interviewed.   

Karen's already been interviewed with Eric Olson.

I'd love to hear from -

Jason Baliban
Tom Barr  
Steven Chong
Holger Windelov  
James Starr-Marshall
Mark Evans
Troels Anderson
Roy Deki
Cliff Hui, David Chow and the other CAU guys (not sure about language barrier)
Diana Walstad
Slobodan Lazaverich


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Nov 2010)

I have been lisening to some of the shows and they are really good. 

+1 for Tom and James


----------



## Garuf (20 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think Garuf should be interviewed.


I'm up for that, it wouldn't be very good listening though.   

Jason Baliban
Tom Barr
Steven Chong
Holger Windelov 
Diana Walstad
Slobodan Lazaverich are all great picks! 
Maybe get some reefers involved? Some are really pushing things with regards to take shapes, rock scapes and so on.


----------



## Scapefu (24 Nov 2010)

Folks,

Thanks for the suggestions.  Some of the names are on my list already. I'll add the others.  

It's really just a question of coordinating a good time for the interviewee that works.  Keep them coming!


----------



## Nelson (24 Nov 2010)

how about

George Farmer
Graeme Edwards
Mark Evans
Stan Chung


----------



## a1Matt (24 Nov 2010)

Darren from Living Waters. (do not know his surname).


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Nov 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Darren from Living Waters. (do not know his surname).


Slater!

he is a fan of the podcasts


----------



## Arana (24 Nov 2010)

Christel Kasselmann for the plant heads


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Nov 2010)

We met her last year at Vivarium 2009. Nice lady.

Any one put down Mr Amano?


----------



## George Farmer (25 Nov 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Any one put down Mr Amano?


That would be awesome but I'm not sure how strong Mr Amano's English is?  Maybe get a translator, but the logistics would be a challenge, and we all know how busy Mr Amano is.

If Art could pull it off though, it would be some achievement!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Nov 2010)

If a Portuguese forum can get Mr Amano to do a demo setup at their annual "birthday" party I am sure they would be able to interview the man


----------



## George Farmer (25 Nov 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If a Portuguese forum can get Mr Amano to do a demo setup at their annual "birthday" party I am sure they would be able to interview the man


Sounds very cool!  Do you have a link, Paulo?


----------



## Scapefu (25 Nov 2010)

Mr. Amano doesn't speak English, unfortunately. Mr. Hayakawa is a close associate and is the one that does speak good English and translates for him.

I may attempt an interview through him. I want to get a few more podcasts under my belt before, however. I should find my radio voice before doing it.

Regards,

Art


----------



## ghostsword (25 Nov 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darren is one that I would like to hear on a podcast. He is absolutely amazing, and has a shop that is a dream to visit. My hero!


----------



## a1Matt (25 Nov 2010)

Well said Luis.  I've yet to meet another individual who has anywhere even vaguely close to his level of knowledge.  Couple that with his passion for the scene and humble attitude and you've got a winning combo


----------



## Scapefu (23 May 2012)

Episode 12 is up. JJ and I talk about fertilization. Please let us know what you think!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2012)

this is awesome, listened to it late last night when i went to bed... thought i might wake up a fert genius   

i didnt.

Great podcast though!


----------



## Scapefu (24 Jan 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm back at it and building a list of aquascapers that you would like for me to interview for the Scapefu podcast. Who are the current aquascapers of interest in your opinion? 

And, yes, I have George on the list. I'll begin pestering him soon .

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## pepedopolous (24 Jan 2014)

Really enjoyed your podcasts before so it's great that you're coming back! Personally, I'd like to listen to some people from companies such as Tropica, ADG, etc. As for aquascapers just look at the featured journals section, there's loads! And let's not forget Oliver Knott who was on your blog the last time I looked!

Cheers,

P


----------



## Scapefu (28 Jan 2014)

With the indulgence of the moderators, this is a link to ScapeFu for UKAPS members. I hope it gives you a better understanding of this site and how to navigate it.

Thanks, Pepe!


----------



## Scapefu (1 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

New post analyzing Viktor Lantos' beautiful aquascape: Analysis of Viktor Lantos – Forest | ScapeFu


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Feb 2014)

Scapefu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New post analyzing Viktor Lantos' beautiful aquascape: Analysis of Viktor Lantos – Forest | ScapeFu


 
Thank you Art, that's a really good in depth analysis. It's a honor to me to be part of your analysis series.
Great work, thanks again  I look forward to the next ones


----------



## Scapefu (7 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

Just a quick note to say that I "re-released" episode 1 while I work on the new episodes. Think of it like a re-run but, if you haven't heard it before, it's new to you! This one has an interview with Eric Olson.

Would appreciate your thoughts and spreading the word. If you like what you hear, please subscribe via iTunes.

Thanks and kind regards,

Art


----------



## Scapefu (7 Feb 2014)

Episode 2 is up - Ghazanfar ghori.


----------



## TOO (7 Feb 2014)

viktorlantos said:


> Thank you Art, that's a really good in depth analysis.


 
Very interesting analysis. I love the scientific approach you are taking. This takes scaping to a whole new level. I will keep a close eye on this blog. Thanks.

Thomas


----------



## Scapefu (11 Feb 2014)

Hi everyone!

Thanks, Thomas for your kind words.

I wanted to let everyone know that I've posted Episodes 1-4 so far. I'll be releasing all 12 episodes over the next few weeks. I hope you like them and ask that you send me your thoughts and comments.

If you like what you hear, I would ask that you please spread the word to friends. Word of mouth is the only way I can reach others who might enjoying the podcast and succeeding with aquascaping. You can download the podcasts from Scapefu.com, find it on iTunes (leave a rating!) and in Stitcher.

Thanks again!

Art



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scapefu (4 May 2014)

Hi everyone,

Episode 13 is now live! This time JJ and I are talking cycling the planted fish tank. We went out and asked Tom Barr what his thoughts on the subject were. As always, he shares nuggets of knowledge and wisdom.

Go have a listen.

It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud.

As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.

Thanks!


----------



## Scapefu (10 May 2014)

Hi everyone,

ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 is now live! This time JJ and I welcome a new co-host, Jurijs, we discuss 5 tips to incorporate an aquarium into any room, and we have the first ever interview with *Mike Senske of Aquarium Design Group talking about their new product line, Aquavas*!

Go have a listen.

It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud. You can find the show notes on the ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 page.

As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.

Thanks!


----------



## Scapefu (12 Jun 2014)

Hi everyone,

Episode 15: Measuring CO2 in Your Aquarium is now live! Please go have a listen!


----------



## Joao Marujo (25 Jun 2014)

Excellent work Art!

keep it coming!


----------



## Sacha (25 Jun 2014)

I am loving these podcasts. Great work. Thanks a lot.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (25 Jun 2014)

Thanks for your work and your in put in this hobby


----------



## Scapefu (25 Jun 2014)

Hey, thank you. It's always motivating to get feedback that people are listening and enjoying the podcast. More to come! Art


----------



## Scapefu (28 Jun 2014)

Hey thanks! We thanked you in the latest episode![DOUBLEPOST=1403923778][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi everyone!

ScapeFu Podcast episode 17: The Basics of Lighting a Planted Aquarium & George Farmer is now live!

We have a great segment on Interzoo 2014, a wonderful interview with George Farmer and we talk all about the basics of lighting a planted aquarium. Please go check it out!

You can find it on iTunes and on ScapeFu.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## Sacha (28 Jun 2014)

Just finished listening to the most recent podcast. I'm famous! Another fantastic episode! Very interesting discussion about lighting, and a great interview with George. Thanks a lot guys, really enjoying these podcasts. Look forward to the next one.


----------



## GillesF (3 Jul 2014)

Hey Art

Nice to see you on UKAPS too 

I'm a regular visitor of you website and think it's pretty awesome what you're doing. Also great to see another WP Genesis user in our hobby 

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (3 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys for your last podcast !! 
good to go back to basis !!!
cheers


----------



## pepedopolous (3 Aug 2014)

Another great episode! Can I suggest this thread for 'From the forums'? http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/

I haven't done this myself but I plan to as you can make a long-term personal supply of carpeting plants...

Cheers,

P


----------



## Scapefu (9 Feb 2015)

Hi everyone!

ScapeFu Podcast episode 23: 3 Ways to Put Story into Your Aquascape is now live!

All great aquascapes tell a story, very much like great photographs or paintings. In this episode, I share 3 ways you can put a story into yours to make it awesome.

Go have a listen and, if you like what you hear, please subscribe.

You can find it on iTunes and on ScapeFu.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## Scapefu (14 Jun 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm not sure how often this thread catches anyone's attention here at UKAPS but I figured I would update those that do find it.

The ScapeFu Podcast is now up to episode 35 (*The 1 Thing Takashi Amano Does That YOU Don't*) with episode 36 (*5 Reasons You Should Enter an Aquascaping Contest*) being released tonight.

I've also started a sister podcast called the Ask Art Podcast. It's a short-format, weekly podcast where I answer your aquarium-related questions.

If you submit a voicemail question via the http://askart.help instructions, I send you a free Ask Art t-shirt like the one attached.

If you do like the work we're doing, I would very much appreciate it if you would let your friends know. It's the only way we can spread the word.

Thanks and best personal regards,

Art


----------



## parotet (14 Jun 2015)

Hi Art

I love your podcasts, I discovered ScapeFu thanks to this thread and now every time I travel I download them in my phone. In my case it is not only a good chance for learning about planted tanks but also for practicing English. Congrats!

Jordi


----------



## Scapefu (15 Feb 2016)

Hi all,

It's been a while since I updated this thread with episodes. We are by episode 53 now.

*How was your Valentines Day?*

In a fun episode, JJ and Art share with you the aquascaping styles they are currently in love with. ScapeFu Podcast #53 is out. Click the link below.

http://scapefu.com/aquascaping-styles-we-love/

The ScapeFu App is the best way to listen to us: iOS App | Android App


----------



## Scapefu (21 Feb 2016)

Top 10 Reasons Why People Fail and How to Avoid Them | ScapeFu054 is out. Go have a listen and let us know what you think of our top 10 list. Do you have any others?

http://scapefu.com/top-10-reasons-why-people-fail/


----------



## Scapefu (15 Mar 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note to let you know that I do have a new podcast going called the *Tank on Fire* podcast. It's a daily podcast in the style of a fireside chat. You can find it on iTunes and Stitcher.

All the best,

Art


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Mar 2018)

Scapefu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick note to let you know that I do have a new podcast going called the *Tank on Fire* podcast. It's a daily podcast in the style of a fireside chat. You can find it on iTunes and Stitcher.
> 
> ...


Cool. Nice one welcome back


----------



## Angus (15 Mar 2018)

I will be sure to tune in.


----------

